# MN Twin Cities DTG Printing



## Aggression (Oct 4, 2007)

I need some I few shirts printed in the Mpls St. Paul area for this weekend and my DTG printer has gone out of business. ANyone know where I can find a good print shop. I just need a few shirts for a cleaning company.


----------

